

Ask HN: How long does it take Apple to pay you after you sell apps? - ryanjmo

I googled for a pretty long while, couldn't find it, thought I would ask here.  Thanks!
======
joeld42
There's some info towards the bottom of this article:

[http://answers.oreilly.com/topic/1570-how-to-track-your-
ipho...](http://answers.oreilly.com/topic/1570-how-to-track-your-iphone-app-
sales/)

"About 2 weeks after the end of the month, you'll start to get emails from
Apple with a subject line that begins with "iTunes Financial Report". That's
great news—Apple has taken the first step toward paying you."

My app has been out for just over a month, I haven't gotten this yet but I
expect it sometime in July.

------
avalore
If you've earnt over $150 in a region (uk, us, Europe, Canada, Australia,
japan, rest of world... Off the top of my head). Then you will usually have
the money in your account just before the end of the following month. Although
you'll start to receive financial reports mid way through the month.

E.g Jan) 100$ - uk Feb) 100$ - uk (your now over 150$ for the region) Mar)
financial report around the 14th onwards then money in the bank by the end of
the month

------
Zev
Back when I expected to get some $ from an app I worked in the past on, I
typically banked on 40 days after the payment period.

I believe that the agreement says 45 days after the end of the payment period.
From personal observation, the payment periods are the end of the month,
plus/minus three days. I've seen payments get paid within 25 days and get paid
after 45 days (and angry emails written).

------
zachwaugh
Typically, about 25 days after the end of the month in my experience. For
reference, I got paid on 6/23/10 for May, 5/26/10 for April, and 4/28/10 for
March.

------
ryanjmo
Thanks for all the feedback, we started selling a bunch of apps just after the
first of the month, so it looks like it won't be until the end of next month
until we get paid. Oh boy, that is going to be a liquidity problem...

Thanks again everyone.

------
famfam
You don't get paid anything until you make >$150 month in one particular
financial region. In my case, been going on near a year and I still haven't
made $150. _whimper_

~~~
d_r
What is your app, out of curiosity?

~~~
famfam
Can't say for a variety of lame reasons. But it's a game.

------
napierzaza
In the Winter 2010 session of the Stanford iTunes U - iPhone programming
course someone came to talk to the class and said the expect 90 days. But I
suppose YMMV

We had an excellent month and so far haven't heard anything.

